# [UTF-8] Konqueror zeigt Umlaute in Manpages nicht mehr an

## mrsteven

Hi,

nachdem ich nun mein System doch auf UTF-8 umgestellt habe, funktioniert wider Erwarten eigentlich alles reibungslos - bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Wenn ich mir vom Konqueror (3.5.10) eine deutschsprachige Manpage anzeigen lasse, dann zeigt er mir statt der Umlaute nur Fragezeichen. Ich weiß auch woran es liegt, der Header der intern erzeugten HTML-Dateien sagt sie seien UTF-8 codiert, in Wahrheit handelt es sich jedoch um stinknormale ISO-Codierung.

In der Shell funktioniert man wunderbar, aber im Konqueror schaut's halt doch schicker aus...  :Wink: 

Ein Schönheitsfehler, nicht tragisch, aber falls jemand zufällig eine Idee hat...  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> In der Shell funktioniert man wunderbar, aber im Konqueror schaut's halt doch schicker aus... 
> 
> 

 Bei mir (3.5.10) ist's genau andersherum - *grübel*

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., bei mir funktioniert beides korrekt, habs grad nochmal mit

```
man:/usr/share/man/de/man1/grep.1.bz2
```

getestet, ich vermute es könnte in der Konfiguration von /etc/man.conf zu suchen sein, da wurde in letzter Zeit ja des öfteren was geändert.

Hier mal meine /etc/man.conf

ist von einem aktuellen ~amd64 System

Ansonsten stelle den Konqueror doch mal nicht exclusiv auf utf-8 , sonder auf automatisch Erkennen

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab auch UTF8.

In der Bash alles prima, im Konqueror stimmts auch nicht. Hat mich nie gestört, da ich das nicht brauche.

An der man.conf kanns net liegen, meine man.conf sieht genauso aus wie die oben gepostete.

Sebastian

----------

## mrsteven

Der einzige Unterschied in der man.conf war ein bei mir fehlendes -Tps, allerdings bewirkt das auch keine Besserung.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ansonsten stelle den Konqueror doch mal nicht exclusiv auf utf-8 , sonder auf automatisch Erkennen

 

Er steht schon auf automatisch Erkennen, nur steht halt im (HTML-) Quelltext der vom Konqueror angezeigten Manpages als Kodierung UTF-8 drin, wobei die Umlaute im Text selbst ISO-8859-1 kodiert sind, mit der Folge, dass Konqueror die Seite aufgrund der falschen Angabe als UTF-8 erkennt und die ISO-kodierten Umlaute als UTF-8 auszugeben versucht.

Wenn ich die Kodierung von Hand im Konqueror auf ISO-8859-15 stelle, dann werden die Umlaute richtig dargestellt, aber das jedes Mal umzustellen ist auch irgendwie lästig.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry ich muss mich hier korrigieren, mein Test hatte ich im Konqueror unter einem aktuellen kde-4.2 vorgenommen, da wird es korrekt unter utf-8 dargestellt.

Doch im guten "alten" kde-3.5.10 geht es hier im Konqueror auch nicht  :Embarassed: 

MfG

----------

